# Taco 007 motors hot ....  normal?



## Huskurdu (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a Taco 007 as my main circulator.  The motor was hotter than the water running through it so I changed it out thinking that the motor must be bad...now the new replacement is just as hot as the old one.  The motor is hot enough that I can't hold on to it.  It gets to this temp about 20 minutes after you fire up the system.  I have another Taco 007 hooked up directly to an electrical outlet on the primary loop that is just as hot....is this normal???  The flip side is that it's helping to heat the water!


----------



## Nofossil (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't know about you, but I can't hold my hand on a pipe with 180 degree water either...

The Taco 007 consumes about 80 watts, so it generates as much heat as a light bulb. They will be a bit hotter than the pipe they're connected to. If you see smoke or the housing starts to discolor, I'd worry.


----------



## rsnider (Oct 3, 2008)

yes these pumps run very hot. even at cooler temps of the water say 140 the pump will still be hot. as long as the water is flowing they are ok this is what lubricates them. no flow or air in them could i think burn a pump up.


----------



## Huskurdu (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info.....both of you.


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, that is the difference between Taco and grundfos.. In taco pumps, the motor is seperate from the water and gets HOT.. On a Grunfos, the motor is bolted right to the housing and I believe the face of the motor is exposed directly to the water, so they run cooler.... When I take temp readings with my infrared thermometer, my taco's are usually running about 195F with 175F water... My grundfos's run 175F with 175F water.

Just a different beast. Thats all.. Incidentally, my 0010 and 0012 Taco's also run about 20 degrees hotter than the water they're pumping too.


----------

